# Bahamas Cruising w/6ft draft



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking for guidance on spending this winter in the Bahamas aboard a 6ft draft full-keel cruising yawl... any suggestions? (other than cutting a foot off the keel


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

6FT is very doable. There will be some places you won't get into, or will have to watch the tide. Enjoy paradise.......*i2f*


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

You would probably be number 117,894th in the list of 6' drafts that have sailed in the Bahamas. Study your charts, have a solid working sounder (and a backup if possible) and have a grand ole Bahamiam time!


----------



## bacampbe (Mar 17, 2009)

We charted a boat with a 5.5 ft draft in the Abacos. We could go most anywhere we wanted, but our schedule was more tide-centric than the crew liked. Granted, we were chartering, and trying to hit as many places as we could in a week. On a more relaxed cruiser schedule, it would not have been an issue.


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

Simple solution. Get the Explorer Chart Books for the region or regions you plan to cruise. They are the current "gold standard" and planning and plotting is a breeze. As long as you have good gps you are home free and give it no worries. Personally I think a plotter makes the whole thing easier and the c-maps and garmin charts provide Explorer waypoints
Stick to the Explorer waypoints and pay attention to your tide tables and you will be hanging with most boats out there


----------



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, thx to all... soooo, here's the plan... 

Work down the coast from Charleston early January (need to wait until after the holidays), some inside some outside as weather permits, reaching the Miami area after a leisurely trip. Wait for a weather window and cross to Bimini. 

Then, over the course of the next couple of months: cross the bank to the Berrys, head out around the Hole and up the east side of Great Abaco, make the turn at the Elbow, eventually reaching Walkers, before heading back home to Charleston early March... comments/suggestions?


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Thats a very doable route for a first time experience in the Bahamas .... If you have enough time Id add Spanish Wells to the trip. 

The newer Garmin Chartplotters are loaded with Explorer Chart data ... but still take the Explorer chart books. 

Best advice I can give is have a plan but dont be a slave to 'an itinerary', simply travel when 'you feel good about it', dont rush.

BTW there is a 'new' entrance passage into Bimini. The old entrance channel is now abandoned but may still show on previous charts/plotters. Use your eyeballs when entering/nearing Bimini as the new passage is through blasted 'rock' and the tidal current in the pass can be quite strong. N. Bimini is a great place especially if you arrive during "homecoming week'.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

How far North are you starting? On your boat you could leave Norfolk and sail into Marsh Harbour four days later. After the first day you'll be across the stream and the temperature will be up. Instead of weeks of chill it's a day. Head offshore.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> How far North are you starting? On your boat you could leave Norfolk and sail into Marsh Harbour four days later. After the first day you'll be across the stream and the temperature will be up. Instead of weeks of chill it's a day. Head offshore.


Amen!


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

While Explorer Charts are the best available they do not absolve you of the need to read the water and only do difficult entries with a high sun behind you.

Relying on a chart plottter in the Bahamas is a recipe for disaster. Those coral heads and sand banks are not where the chart plotters indicate!

Phil


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

SVAuspicious said:


> How far North are you starting?


"Work down the coast from Charleston........."


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

sailpower said:


> "Work down the coast from Charleston........."


Perfect. Three days to Marsh Harbour.


----------



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bahamas Cruise w/6ft draft*

Thx for the tip guys, but re: straight shot outside... as the trip home I have no problem (in fact its in the plan), but heading south I see two issues... first is prevailing wind & Stream, both in the wrong direction... being the lady that she is, Cythera does not enjoy going to weather in foul seas; second is crew... or lack thereof actually. My guess is it will be easier to find willing friends if its a more leisurely voyage, and an easy crossing to paradise.

That said however I do appreciate the suggestion. Any more comments/suggestions re: stops (actually had already thought about the stop at Spanish Wells, thx RichH) along the route mentioned once out on the Bank?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

drymartini said:


> Hey, thx to all... soooo, here's the plan...
> 
> Work down the coast from Charleston early January (need to wait until after the holidays), some inside some outside as weather permits, reaching the Miami area after a leisurely trip. Wait for a weather window and cross to Bimini.
> 
> Then, over the course of the next couple of months: cross the bank to the Berrys, head out around the Hole and up the east side of Great Abaco, make the turn at the Elbow, eventually reaching Walkers, before heading back home to Charleston early March... comments/suggestions?


My suggestion differs a bit from the others, and your general plan...

The last few winters, people who were in the Abacos in the early part of the winter were generally pretty miserable, it was cold and windy thru the better part of February... "A couple of months" seems like a lot of time to spend just in the Berrys and Abacos - and IMHO those areas are among the more challenging/limiting for your draft, anyway...

I'd suggest heading further south, earlier on, then perhaps swinging back through the Abacos on your way home, later in the winter, when hopefully the weather has moderated somewhat, and the fronts less frequent...

From Lauderdale, after an easy overnight in deep water all the way, you can be in a place like Spanish Wells, for example... Hang out in Harbour Island for a bit, then start heading down Eleuthera, Cat Island, Long Island perhaps, then back up thru the Exumas... That takes you to the _real_ Bahamas, IMHO. Perhaps it's just me, as nice as the Abacos are, they're not quite as _different_ as the Out Islands, for me, I always have the feeling that I could almost be in the Florida Keys... Heading further south, you can get away from it all a bit more easily, and savor the wonderful remoteness that much of the central and southern Bahamas has to offer...










Another alternative for getting south quickly, I did this my last trip and it worked very well... Departed from Miami, and came onto the Bank north of Gun Cay, and kept going, checking in at Fresh Creek, Andros... From there, you sail down and across the Tongue of the Ocean to the Decca Channel over to the Exumas, just north of Staniel Cay... For getting south quickly, this is a great way to go, and offers some great sailing in the right conditions...

Good luck, it will be a great trip no matter what you do... Your boat looks like a beauty, btw - what is she?


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> I'd suggest heading further south, earlier on, then perhaps swinging back through the Abacos on your way home, later in the winter, when hopefully the weather has moderated somewhat, and the fronts less frequent...


All reasonable points Jon, not just the snippet I quoted.

Two thoughts.

First, from Charleston it is three days (about) direct to Marsh Harbour to check in and congratulate oneself on being in the Bahamas. From there it is about a day to Allen's Cay and you are in the upper Exumas and can start hopping down. Spanish Wells is even closer.

Second, while I love the Out Islands also, comfort is a personal decision. I'd rather avoid sweating most of the day and layer up under a quilt at night. To my taste the climate of the Abacos is about the best in easy distance of the US East Coast.

The alternative is sleeping under a sheet but sweating during the day in most conditions in the Out Islands and Exumas. It isn't nearly as bad as the oppressive heat of much of the US the last few years but it can be sweaty.

The 5F temperature difference between the Northern Bahamas and the Central/Southern Islands does make a difference.

Regardless of one's ultimate destination I believe that heading offshore to Bahamas from Norfolk or as far North below that as one starts makes sense.


----------



## mgraham49 (Jan 14, 2008)

We are working to get our boat with 6 foot draft (IP 44) coming from the gulf to key west, then ride the stream to bimini. But we have never done this before. I take comfort that I am not the only one looking at the Bahamas crusing guide and saying "how on earth am I going to find that channel??


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

I totally agree with Jon's very good advice. 

The further south you go the more chance that the NW'ers will 'dissipate' and the late fall to early winter 'equinoctal gales' wont arrive 'that far down'. 
Best is go as far south as fast as you can, find a hidey-hole for the usually strong Christmas Trade winds, and then slowly work your way back north, exiting the Bahamas through the Abacos, as the weather 'improves', etc. 
The winter of 09/10 in the Bahamas was brutally cold and blowin' for the ENTIRE month of Jan. and well into most of Feb. because of LaNiña ... and another is forming for this winter. 
If you see cold/shivering dogs getting blown off their chains by the cold wind in the Bahamas, youre not far enough 'south'.


----------



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bahamas Cruise w/6ft draft*

Once again, all good info, THX!

Looks like a trip just a bit further south is in order. Thinking now of heading to Eleuthera (saving the Exumas for next time) after crossing the Bank. Maybe Jan there is a better choice... then head back north and cross to Abaco in Feb, leisurely working my way back, w/the trip home sometime in March. Make sense?

...so keep those 'cards and letters' coming boys & girls... the best advice is from those who have been there, done that! Thx again.

Jon... Cythera is a 1969 Alden Caravelle with a storied history, built in Europe and now sails the waters in and around Charleston, SC... appreciate your comments!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Skip Abaco and Eleuthera until you're ready to come home. Head south to the Exumas. From Miami head to Nassau and clear in (about 26 hours). Then head south ( day sails) for the Exumas, Long Island and Jumentos. Six feet should pose few problems. In most places you will not have to wait for the tide, the only exception might be the Comer Channel on the way to the Jumentos.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

The Exumas are very nice during x-mas. We will be returning to G-town again for x-mas...


----------



## drymartini (Nov 24, 2008)

*Bahamas Cruise w/6ft draft*

Yeah... took a look at the Exumas and they do certainly look inviting, partiularly in Jan/early Feb... just don't want to be rushing too much... only have 2-3 months and really want to be totally on island time this winter. May have to reconsider though.

Hey, any comments re: the offshore shot from Charleston-Marsh Harbor and the prevailing winds and seas after crossing the Stream? Have no experience east of the Stream and need more input.

Also, anyone else heading to the Bahamas after New Years? Where are you jumping-off and where are you going? Love to get a discussion going re: routes, supplies, weather, etc, etc... Thx.


----------

